# Scrollbar für Firefox verändern



## exestend (28. November 2011)

Hey leute, ich habe mal ne frage. So wie es im titel steht.

Wer Facebook kennt, der kennt sicherlich auf der rechten Seite die Statusupdates. Genauer gesagt, den scrollbalken. Für Chrome habe ich es hinbekommen, für die die den Code wollen, er befindet sich am ende des Beitrages.

Nun würde ich das aber gern CrossBrowser mäßig machen und habe bisher nur gelesen, das es für Geckobrowser nicht geht. Sondern teilweise nur der IE sich derart manipulieren lässt. Diese Beiträge waren über die Googlesuche aber teilweise sehr alt. Daher mal die frage an euch:
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es dafür ? Ich habe eine Methode angewandt, von der ich dachte das Sie funktionieren könnte. Leider ohne erfolg:

```
@-moz-document url-prefix(chrome://browser/content/history/history-panel.xul), url-prefix(chrome://browser/content/browser.xul) 
{

scrollbar thumb {
 -moz-appearance: -moz-win-glass !important; 
	background:#a6a6a6 !important;
	-webkit-border-radius: 5px;
-moz-border-radius: 5px;
border-radius: 5px;
 }
 
scrollbarbutton{-moz-appearance: -moz-win-glass !important;  background-color: #fff000!important;}

scrollbar thumb:hover{ opacity: .9 !important; }
scrollbarbutton:hover { opacity: .7 !important; background-color: #ff0000 !important;}

scrollbar {background: #000 !important;-moz-appearance: none !important; }
scrollcorner { background: #fff !important; }
}
```

Ich weiß also echt nicht so recht weiter. Es würde mich freuen, wenn jemand da etwas Schützenhilfe geben könnte.

LG



Hier der Code zumindest für den Chrome:

```
::-webkit-scrollbar {
background: transparent;
width: 8px;
opacity:0;
}

::-webkit-scrollbar-track {
background:transparent;
opacity:0;
}
::-webkit-scrollbar-thumb {
background:#a6a6a6;
-webkit-border-radius: 5px;
-moz-border-radius: 5px;
border-radius: 5px;
width:3px;
opacity:0.5;
}
```


----------



## exestend (29. November 2011)

Irgendwie hatte ich mir mehr erwartet 

Ich habe leider immer noch keine Lösung für das Problem gefunden.


----------



## Zack (29. November 2011)

Scrollbalken mit CSS zu beabeiten ist fast gar nicht möglich, einfach weil es viele Browser nicht unterstützen und es auch von Betriebsystem abhängig ist. Der Beste Weg das zu erreichen ist einfach den Scrollbalken mittes Javascript "nachzubauen". Es gibt bereits einige Implementationen mittels JQuery, aber ich weiß nicht ob du das benutzt.

Mfg Zack


----------



## exestend (29. November 2011)

Naja die diversen jQuery's habe ich schon in betracht gezogen, wollte aber trotzdem wissen, ob es nicht doch irgend einen Trick geht. Im Chrome gehts ja, der auf -webkit setzt das heißt für Safari geht es ebenso. Selbst im Opera müsste es gehen ( habe ich jetzt nicht getestet)

Und weitere query's möchte ich eig. vermeiden. Ressourcen sparen wo man kann.

Aber anscheinend gibt es ANNO 2011 immer noch keine vernünftige Lösung für solch ein Vorhaben ( außer JavaScript)


----------



## Zack (29. November 2011)

Naja wenn du was findest sag bescheid  ich hab mich vor paar Monaten auch tot gegooglet zu dem Thema und bin dann bei JQueryplugin hängen geblieben.


----------

